# Gorgeous, Gorgeous FREE patterns, Knit & Crochet



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Simply gorgeous FREE patterns. I cannot believe these are free patterns, both knit and crochet, and some that combine the 2. I downloaded a bunch just in case I was dreaming and would wake to find them no longer free. Don't have any idea when I will get around to some of them, but keeping them anyway. :thumbup:

http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

I saw this today as well but forgot to bookmarks it! Thank you!

Have you ordered yarn from this site!? I am curious about the company. I also noticed they have a ravelry page.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

No haven't ordered any yarn from them. Too busy ogling all the beautiful patterns.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oooooh, you're right! Nice pattern resource! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bezza (Mar 21, 2011)

You are absolutely right, great patterns!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks, nice find!


----------



## expatx3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Really nice hat patterns - if only I could crochet!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

You're right, Sandy, LOTS of nice patterns. However, I have a question: Did anyone happen to download the crocheted shawl 25-24-21 ? There's something in the directions that I don't quite understand, although the chart (when it's zoomed in on) is fairly easy to follow. My question:

"Create magic ring and work in chain stitch and double crochet (US) according to schematics. Crochet 68 rows, decreasing at edges on every row. Work edging around shawl and block into shape."

From my undertanding, each row gets an increase (sort of) on either side of the starter ring -- at least that's what I see on the chart. But it's the "crochet 68 rows, decreasing at edges on every row" part that I don't get. On the chart, after the 68th row, you start the scalloped border. What am I missing here?

It says if the chart is blurry to use the Japanese chart which apparently zooms more clearly, but I can't find where to click to get the Japanese version. I really like this pattern, but I don't want to start it if I can't understand the diretions. 

Please and thank you...
...gloria


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, what nice patterns! Thanks for the link sandy, I bookmarked it after downloading several. Hannet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Soo many patterns, too little time.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

expatx3 said:


> Really nice hat patterns - if only I could crochet!


But many are also knit. Peruse through them, you will find knit as well.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the link. Soo many patterns, too little time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: My thoughts exactly!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow, they do have some great patterns, but have you checked out the instructions? I downloaded several and they are real "do-it-yourself" ers.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!!! Thanks for the site.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks! There are so many lovely patterns at that site!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

THERE ARE SOME LOVELY PATTERNS BUT UNFORTUNATELY I CANNOT DOWNLOAD THEM OR IS THERE SOMETHING I SHOULD BE DOING DIFFERENT


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Very nice site!
Thank you!


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a really nice site. Lots of nice patterns. However, I would have to start by sitting down and writing out line for line the instructions. I doubt I could keep my pattern in order by looking at the charts. I just am not that far along in my knitting abilities.


----------

